# some zebra spider shoots



## ornata (May 8, 2008)

hi

manage to get some allright shoots of some zebra spiders yesterday, hope you people like them=)

























Dinner time


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 10, 2008)

Nice shots!
I used to keep salticidae when I was a kid and went every winter on holiday to my grandmother's in Chaco. There were really cool ones in the backyard  

Pato.


----------



## dangriga (May 18, 2008)

Salticus scenicus?


----------



## AlanMM (May 19, 2008)

What camera do you use? And what lens?


----------



## Eclipse (May 19, 2008)

These things are dangerous right? Or so I heard.


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 20, 2008)

Eclipse said:


> These things are dangerous right? Or so I heard.


Not really... they are like 6-7mm BL... Maybe if it jumped and bit u in the eye


----------



## ornata (May 22, 2008)

SeekneSs said:


> What camera do you use? And what lens?


actually, I just use a fujifilm s6500fd(megazoom) with a raynox dcr-250 supermacro linse=)

I am happy with the results!!

cheers


----------

